# Assign the least accurate Enneagram fixes to the person above you



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

2w1 9w1 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

2w1 1w2 5w4 so/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

1w2 5w6 3w2 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w7 4w5 7w8 sx/so


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

9w8-7w6-4w5 so/sx


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

4w5 1w9 6w7 so/sp


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

8w7/3w2/7w8 SX/SP


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

Moo Rice said:


> 4w5 1w9 6w7 so/sp


Interesting, then, that people have literally been trying to get me to type as that!


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

5w6 8w9 4w5

and for mushroom 8w9 5w4 3w2


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w7 5w6 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

2w1 8w7 5w6 so/sx


----------



## Aymea (Dec 8, 2015)

5w4 4w3 8w7 so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w7 3w2 7w8 so/sx


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

2w1 7w6 1w2


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

9w1 2w1 6w7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

2w3 7w6 1w2 so/sx


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

1w9 - 5w4 - 3w2.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

7w8 4w3 8w7 sp/so


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

8w7 2w3 7w8


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

9w1 - 2w3 - 6w7.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

3w4 7w8 8w7 sx/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

7w8 4w5 1w2 sx/so


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

2w1 8w7 5w6 so/sx


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

8w7 3w2 7w8 sx so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1w2 7w8 3w2 so/sp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

2w1 9w8 5w4


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

7w8 9w8 3w2 so/sp


----------

